
Memory leak patterns in JavaScript - brett
http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/web/library/wa-memleak/
======
BrandonM
So the lesson is that every single developer should rewrite all of their
complicated code (the code which uses closures and circular referencing) so
that the major browser developers can avoid writing a good GC algorithm?

It reminded me of this story from the Jargon File:
<http://www.catb.org/~esr/jargon/html/koans.html#id3141202>

So we should believe that browser developers are no more advanced than
students from the 70s?

------
jey
Browser JavaScript implementations use refcounting instead of proper garbage
collection? If so, why?

